# Steelhead depth



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

This is my 1st steelie season! What depth do Steelhead like to feed at? Topwater, off the bottom? Does it change throughout the season?


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Stay low my man, stay low. You will get more hook ups near bottom.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

From bumping bottom to 12" above the bottom is usually the zone for me.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with what ShutupNFish said. Close to the bottom or within 12"


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

If not not gettin an occasional bump on a rock, hold up or snag your most likely not deep enough. Once the water cools down significantly steelhead wont normally rise up above structure too much to strike a bait. (your float will indicate what your bait is doing if its set up right).

Tight Lines!

Ray


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

What about spoons and lures, what depth do you guys usually fish those?


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

I fan cast the spoon or lure out as far as I can and let it settle to the bottom. Then reel it in at a speed that allows you to feel the action of the lure through the rod. If no takers repeat. You'll loose a few on the bottom if it gets hooked up to a rock or debris, but it produces the fish. I like to use little cleo's in green/silver, blue/silver, orange/silver, same color but with gold instead of silver. KO Wobblers in the same color combo's. Lipless cranks also work, but I've had better results with the spoons myself. I also like to use the weighted stryofoam bobbers with a single #10 hook and a small split-shot just above the hook baited either with maggots, wax worms, spawn bag or individual spawn eggs, mini-marshmallows or canned corn. This I drift with the current and adjust the lead upwards just enough to keep it from hanging up on the bottom.

spinner


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for all of your advise. I'll be heading out this weekend with a new strategy!


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info spinningwheel


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

If you're fishing a creek try to place your offering 3-6" above the bottom so that it's right in their face. I'm not a big spoon or spinner fisherman but I've heard that this is where you want to fish your metal lures as well, even bounce them off the botttom. 
Fishing for steelies from a boat, pier or breakwall is a different story and I'm not going to comment about fishing depth in those places.


----------

